# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  The 1st Gavrilla Keeping Contest 2009

## Ajik Raffles

Suatu hari di awal tahun 2008, sebuah Kijang Inova memasuki Hanggar Teras Pancoran (HTP) dan berhenti tepat di area Bursa Ikan Hias. Tempat yang biasa digunakan beberapa penggemar koi untuk kongkow - kongkow. Keluar dari mobil bewarna coklat muda itu lelaki berumur yang ditemani supir pribadinya. Dengan ramah dia menyapa kerumunan orang yang ada disana dan berjalan menuju sebuah kios.

Tidak jauh dari kios itu berkumpul beberapa penggemar yang akhirnya bergabung ketika mengetahui siapa pak tua yang ramah itu. Setelah berkenalan satu sama lain, Pak Tua itu kemudian bertutur panjang. 

Syahdan sekitar dua tahun lalu dia pindah dari Jakarta ke sebuah desa di perbatasan Cipanas  Cianjur menyusul masa pensiun dari sebuah instansi Pemerintah. Disana telah siap sebidang tanah lengkap dengan semua fasilitas peternakan ikan. Dia ingin menghabiskan masa pensiun dengan menjadi petani ikan. Lucunya, dia tidak memilih ikan konsumsi tetapi koi, padahal dia sama sekali belum memiliki pengetahuan apapun tentang koi apalagi beternak koi.

Walhasil pada satu tahun pertama, Pak Tua itu bagai meretas jalan panjang tak berujung. Dia mendapat bantuan dari banyak orang temasuk Dinas Perikanan setempat yang pengetahuan dan pengalamannya malah tidak jauh berbeda dengan dia. Pernah seorang supir dari intansi tersebut mengajarinya dengan gaya profesional melebihi penangkar ternama di Jepang. Hasilnya nol!! Pak Tua itu tidak marah atau menolak pertolongan apapun yang datang meski dalam banyak hal dirasakan aneh. Hatinya terlampau baik.

Pak Tua ini tidak putus asa. Pengalaman hidup yang sarat catatan prestasi dan keberhasilan selama karir emasnya di sebuah intansi mengajarkan bagaimana caranya berjuang meraih keinginan. Setahun kemudian lewat petualangan di dunia maya tanpa disangka dia tersesat di jalan yang benar. Dia menemukan sebuah tempat yang kelak kemudian hari mengubah arah hidup peternakannya. Kita mengenal tempat itu sebagai Forum KOIs. 

Dengan penuh rasa ingin tahu dia masuk dan bergabung. Dia baca lahap semua postingan dan diskusi yang ada. Awalnya dia tidak percaya diri untuk terlibat dalam diskusi. Dia hanya membaca, mencerna dan mencatat ke dalam memorinya semua diskusi antara lain dari Datta, Chester, koilvr dan banyak lagi yang lainnya. Banyak hal dalam diskusi di forum yang bak membuka jalan baginya, yang menambah keyakinan bagaimana dia bisa mengisi masa pensiunnya.

Sampai suatu ketika rasa ingin tahunya melebihi rasa tidak percaya diri. Mulailah dia memperkenalkan diri di forum dan ikut berdiskusi. Gayanya yang bijak dan kebapakan membuatnya mudah diterima di kalangan anggota fotum. Dia mulai berinteraksi intensif dengan beberapa diantaranya untuk memenuhi dahaganya tentang cara beternak, membesarkan dan megapresiasi koi. Dia mengundang teman  teman barunya datang ke peternakan dan membuka diri terhadap berbagai masukan langsung.

Pak Tua itu akhirnya paham bagaimana langkah yang seharusnya diayunkan untuk memenuhi keinginan beternak koi. Dia mulai mempraktekan apa yang didapat di forum. Memang belum menghasilkan, tetapi sense dan rasa percaya diri mulai terbangun. Untuk semua itu dia sangat berterimakasih kepada siapapun di forum yang telah begitu banyak membantu, setidaknya memberi dukungan. 

Dan karena alasan itulah dia datang ke HTP merajut janji bertemu dengan teman  teman dunia mayanya.

Kiranya tidak usah berpanjang lebar mengenai apa yang terjadi pada siang hari itu di HTP. Pertemuan yang membuat kita saling mengenal satu sama lain. Pak Tua yang kemudian kita kenal dengan nama Acep Hidayat atau PutNus dengan rendah hati terus menerus berterimakasih kepada sobat  sobat mudanya. Kalau tidak karena KOIs saya tidak akan pernah seperti ini ujarnya berulang kali. Dia merasakan betul manfaatnya sehingga tanpa canggung selalu menyatakan Belajar Koi, KOIs lah tempatnya

Pertemuan siang itu relatif singkat, tetapi dampaknya luar biasa. Hubungan dengan Abah, demikian dia membahasakan dirinya, kian terjalin erat. Silih berganti para anggota forum berkunjung dan memberi dukungan untuk terus berkarya. Abah berbenah serius, Fasilitas yang ada dilengkapi agar memenuhi persyaratan, kolam indukan dibangun dan indukan berkualitas mulai dicari, bukan lagi indukan lokal asal tetapi yang penting berkualitas. Papan Nama dipajang mentereng: Gavrilla Koi Farm

Abah yang punya keinginan kuat untuk terus belajar melakukan interaksi intensif untuk mendapatkan lebih banyak masukan. Dia berpartisipasi dalam setiap kegiatan yang diadakan KOIs. Hanya kegiatan KOIs yang bisa memaksa Abah turun gunung. Selebihnya? Waktunya lebih banyak dihabiskan untuk belajar langsung dari koi koi dikolamnya. Ketika tahu KOIs akan membuat majalah, Abah adalah salah seorang yang berdiri di depan, membuka jalan agar majalah ini bisa eksis. Tak kurang hutang budi KOIs kepadanya, tetapi bukan semata  mata karena itu hubungan persahabatan keduanya terajut erat. Kesamaan nilai untuk terus mengembangkan komunitas ini membuat hubungan keduanya kian bertaut.

Hampir dua tahun kemudian Abah sudah menunjukan kemajuan pesat. Sudah piawai mengelola indukan, sudah pandai mengeluarkan telur, pandai pula menekan mortalitas burayak dan menyeleksi burayak terbaik.

Abah sudah berani menunjukan hasil karyanya. Lewat Sakai Kohaku 78 cm, bloodline Big Rose, Abah mencatat tonggak perjalanannya. Lima bulan kemudian hasil pemijahannya sudah terlihat. Dengan bangga Abah berkirim kabar. Saya sudah punya 20 ekor anakan kualitas kontes!! ujarnya suatu ketika

Tentu saja ini adalah kebanggaan. Kepada kami Abah berucap akan memberikan anakan ini kepada anggota forum, terserah hendak diapakan. Abah hanya mengambil dua ekor dari anakan untuk dibesarkan.

Team KOIs segera berangkat ke Puncak untuk melihat karya si Abah. Mata kami terbalak melihat Sanke dan Kohaku kualitas super yang dihasilkan dari pemijahan itu. Kami berbincang dan bercanda mengenang perjalanan panjang yang telah kita lalui. Tak kurang hangat pertemuan kami dengan sajian makan siang yang terasa semakin nikmat disantap di kaki gunung dalam keadaan lapar. Ibu hanya pandai memasak rawon katanya merendah ketika melihat kami lahap besantap.

Setelah perut kenyang, kami mulai melakukan seleksi koi  koi yang akan dibikin kegiatan diforum. Dari 60 ekor seleksi terakhir, KOIs mengambil 26 ekor untuk kegiatan keeping contest. Foto  foto koi yang terpilih berikut aturan mainnya akan diposting Gading Koi yang dipercaya sebagai organisator kegiatan ini.


*Foto - Foto Kunjungan KOI's:*

Abah menjelaskan kepada rombongan, fasilitas yang ada di gavrilla saat ini





Fasilitas Gavrilla Koi Farm











Mengintip "simpanan" Abah



Ini Dia Dua Jagoan "Big Rose"





Memenuhi Panggilan Perut. 



Akhirnya Seleksi,





Yang Terpilih Untuk Keeping Contest

----------


## Davkoi

* Ikan nya TOP dah    *

----------


## victor

> * Ikan nya TOP dah    *


kayaknya koi deh om dav :P 
bukan ikan top  :P 
ikan top tuh ikan kayak opo tho om?

----------


## AirBiru

Empangnya makin rapih.
Dan sekarang pilihan ikan utk KC-nya juga bagus2.
Selamat, Abah, Semoga Sukses.

----------


## udin

SANKE nya bagus .. Sukses abah ..  :: 
_______________
Tukang Koi
apki 106KP2006

----------


## laukkoi

Farm-nya abah muantab bener ya....   ::  
pasti isinya juga muanteb ...
Kira-kira kalo aku pensiun nanti ... bisa gak ya punya farm seperti itu....   ::

----------


## teddy wiwono

::   ::   ::  Terharu mendengar succes story dari Abah.
Selamat atas keberhasilan yang tercapai sampai saat ini.GBU

----------


## Monggalana

wow... emank bth komitmen sm keseriusan yg tinggi ya.. salut d

----------


## victor

> SANKE nya bagus .. Sukses abah .. 
> _______________
> Tukang Koi
> apki 106KP2006


ini no brapa om udin?

----------


## dani

Sukses Abah!!!
Semoga bisa menginspirasi koi lovers dan new breeders dalam negri, amin!!!

----------


## danny20124

Sukses... ya Abah... !!! dasyat....  Tuhan berkati...

----------


## William Pantoni

Akhirnya...selamat Abah...semoga tambah sukses...  ::

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by udin
> 
> 
> SANKE nya bagus .. Sukses abah .. 
> _______________
> Tukang Koi
> apki 106KP2006
> 
> 
> ini no brapa om udin?


Mungkin yg ini gak ikut event GO ..!!

----------


## kerogawa

facility nya keren..
anakan nya kurang poto nya nih cuman 2 masa..

----------


## PutNus

* Trimakasih Pak Ajik,.... Abah hanya bisa mengulangi kalimat pertama Abah di Tread Perkenalan pada tanggal 18 Oktober 2007: Beruntung aku Bisa Bergabung disini.*

Kalau ada yang ingin bukti bahwa forum ini bisa membuat orang buta koi menjadi melek, maka bukti itu adalah PutNus lah orangnya.

Trimalah buah tangan kecil hasil Abah belajar disini, di Forum Koi,s tercinta ini.Perjalanan masih panjang......tantangan masih besar,  mari kita hadapi bersama sama.

Koi Import ..........Well Come
Koi Lokal..............Go on.  

Trimakasih Koi,s

----------


## dani

> * Trimakasih Pak Ajik,.... Abah hanya bisa mengulangi kalimat pertama Abah di Tread Perkenalan pada tanggal 18 Oktober 2007: Beruntung aku Bisa Bergabung disini.*
> 
> Kalau ada yang ingin bukti bahwa forum ini bisa membuat orang buta koi menjadi melek, maka bukti itu adalah PutNus lah orangnya.
> 
> Trimalah buah tangan kecil hasil Abah belajar disini, di Forum Koi,s tercinta ini.Perjalanan masih panjang......tantangan masih besar,  mari kita hadapi bersama sama.
> 
> Koi Import ..........Well Come
> Koi Lokal..............Go on.  
> 
> Trimakasih Koi,s


Contoh suhu yang bijaksana...

----------


## Glenardo

Dear all terima kasih atas sambutannya...

*Gavrilla Kois Farm  Gading Koi Sweet November
Bloodline Big Rose Keeping Contest
RULE OF THE GAME*

Gavrilla Kois Farm  Gading Koi Sweet November: Bloodline Big Rose Keeping Contest adalah ajang bagi penggemar koi untuk meningkatkan kemampuan memelihara Koi bloodline Big Rose jenis Kohaku dan Sanke . Dibesarkan di kolam masing  masing partisipan selama periode kurang lebih 6 bulan. Tosai berasal dari Gavrilla Kois Farm Cipanas,  dengan oyagoi Kohaku Sakai Big Rose size 78 cm.
Disediakan 26 ekor tosai size 15 cm - 22 cmyang telah melewati fit and proper test Gavrilla Kois Farm,Gading Koi dan Special Kois Team

TATA CARA KEGIATAN
1. Kegiatan ini akan dimulai sejak tanggal 10 November  2009-   23 November 2009 untuk pemilihan Koi di forum Kois. Kegiatan secara keseluruhan akan mulai dari 10 November 2009  23 May 2009
2. Koi dibesarkan di kolam masing  masing Partisipan. Tidak ada batasan untuk jenis kolam, volume, pakan dan hal lain yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan koi keeping
3. Apabila terjadi perubahan kepemilikan,atau mati.. maka koi tersebut dinyatakan gugur dan tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam proses penjurian
4. Selama kegiatan berlangsung Partisipan dipersilakan melaporkan perkembangan koi  koinya dengan cara memposting di forum yang telah disediakan 
5. Semua risiko yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab Partisipan
6. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan uang pembayaran tidak dapat dikembalikan.
7. Segala cara tehnik cutting koi tak disarankan dalam proses keeping contest ini.
8. Koi2 partisipan diharuskan diposting sebelum acara penjurian pada tanggal 15 May 2010 pukul 00:OO waktu server

PARTISIPAN
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S


AGENDA
10/11/09  23/11/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan
10/11/09  30/11/09, Pembayaran Ikan
14/11/09 30/11/09, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
23/11/09  15/05/10, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
15/05/10  18/05/10, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
18/05/10 Pengumuman Pemenang


HARGA:
*Ditetapkan dengan sistem siapa cepat dia dapat.* 
Rp 500.000,- untuk pemilih koi 1-5
Rp 475.000,- untuk pemilih koi 6-10
Rp 450.000,- untuk pemilih koi 11-15
Rp 425.000,- untuk pemilih koi 16-20
Rp 400.000,- untuk pemilih koi 21-23
Rp 375.000,- untuk pemilih koi 24-26

Catatan:
10% pendapatan akan disumbangkan untuk Majalah KOIS
Potongan Harga 5% diberikan oleh Gavrilla Kois Farm dan Gading Koi  untuk member koi dengan ID ter register 

TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI
Pemilihan koi dilakukan mulai tanggal 10 November 2009 jam 12:00 waktu server Kois hingga 23 November 2009, jam 23.00 waktu server forum KOIs melalui mekanisme lelang dengan ketentuan dan syarat sebagai berikut:

1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan foto 
*2. HargaDitetapkan dengan sistem siapa cepat dia dapat)*
Rp 500.000,- untuk pemilih koi 1-5
Rp 475.000,- untuk pemilih koi 6-10
Rp 450.000,- untuk pemilih koi 11-15
Rp 425.000,- untuk pemilih koi 16-20
Rp 400.000,- untuk pemilih koi 21-23
Rp 375.000,- untuk pemilih koi 24-26


3. Harga tidak termasuk ongkos kirim yang sepenuhnya menjadi tanggung jawab pemenang
4. Dilarang keras membuat posting yang tak berhubungan dengan pemilihan Tosai  pada saat jam pertama pilihan koi tanggal 10 November 2009 (Pk 12.00  Pk 13.00 )
*5. 1 Postingan hanya untuk 1 nomor Koi*
6. Koi terpilih resmi dan sah menjadi milik Partisipan setelah dikonfirmasi pihak Penyelenggara
7. Apabila ada terjadi hal yang tak diinginkan Koi selama masa pemilihan, maka selama ada stock Koi tersisa, pemilih wajib membid koi mana pun.
8. Untuk pengiriman di pulau Jawa dan Lampung akan menggunakan Herona Express, Pahala Express maupun Damri. Disarankan untuk menggunakan Box Sterofoam
9. Untuk daerah yang harus ditempuh dengan pesawat, di percayakan pada  Dream Land Expedition yang menjanjikan harga tepat di qualitas service memuaskan

Juara: 
Juara 1 mendapatkan 2 sak Super Save 5 KG (Total 10 KG dengan harga pasar sekitar Rp 290.000,- )
Juara 2 mendapatkan 1 sak Super Save 5 KG (Harga pasar Rp 145.000,- )

Penjurian
1.	Penjurian berdasarkan foto yang masuk
2.	Foto di wajibkan koi dalam posisi kepala di bawah  dan di sertai ukuran 
3.	Juri ialah Team Kois, Gavrilla Kois Farm dan Gading Koi
4.	Keputusan juri tidak dapat di gangu gugat.

PEMBAYARAN
Dengan cara mentransfer ke rekening Gading Koi
BCA cabang Kelapa Gading
No rekening : 0657235371
A.N: Glenardo Jopie
Dengan disertai nomer koi ,contoh: total 1jt untuk koi no x,y,z

DISCLAIMER
Apabila ada kekurangan dalam hal2 tatacara pemilihan,penjurian,dll. menyusul

----------


## Glenardo

Berikut foto foto nya















Terima kasih

----------


## Glenardo

Tiada yang indah memulai segala sesuatu tanpa memberikan sambutan..

Gading Koi merasa amat terhormat berkolaborasi dengan Gavrilla Kois Farm dalam pendistribusian anakan bloodline Big Rose. Terlebih hal ini menjadi moment special dimana Tosai tosai hasil karya anak bangsa di hargai dalam kegiatan forum Kois kita tercinta.

Seperti hal nya Gavrilla, Gading Koi merasa amat beruntung bertemu dengan Forum Kois yang membawa dalam kesesatan tiada batas. Tanpa adanya Forum Kois, tak mampu rasanya membayangkan dimana saat ini saya melangkah.

Jauh sebelum Gading Koi didirikan, Gavrilla Kois Farm selalu memberi semangat, masukan dan nasehat yang tak ternilai harganya. Kekeluargaan yang kental, saling pengertian rasa saling percaya satu sama lain serta tata krama moral menjadi suatu nilai tak terkira dalam persahabatan. 

Gading Koi berupaya menjadikan Kegiatan ini menjadi salah satu tolak ukur keberhasilan breeding nasional. Semoga di hari depan, akan tercipta suatu kegiatan yang terorganisir dalam memparadekan Koi ternakan anak bangsa.

Akhir kata, tanpa membuang waktu, selamat menikmati dan Hidup Kois!!!

Terima kasih, Kamsahamnida...

----------


## Glenardo

Dear Folks

Seperti yang sudah kita ketahui di topik topik thread sebelumnya pada link ini

viewtopic.php?f=25&t=7336&start=0

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=7517&start=0

KIta bersama sama menelaaah mana yang lebih penting antara Body atau Pattern. Tosai Tosai yang disajiakan, di culling dengan amat ketat oleh tim penyelengara yang bernuansa international. Satu hal yang patut kita acungi jempol ialah Tosai Tosai ini dapat dikatakan, disajikan tanpa terkena pisau bedah.

Sebagai clue, Tosai nomor 8, 13,14, 23 dan 24 bisa dikatakan anakan yang bongsor di banding yang lain di angkatannya.

Berikut juga kami infokan data data yang sekiranya membantu kita semua






Oyagoi Kohaku Bloodline The Big Rose 78 cm


Dari 95 ke 60 ke 26 , yang terbaik hanya untuk Koi

Terima kasih

----------


## rvidella

jam berapa bro glen? dan apakah ada maximum? banyak yang bagus nih huehehehehehehe

----------


## ronnie

> TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI?
> ?Pemilihan koi dilakukan mulai tanggal 10 November 2009 jam 12:00 waktu server Kois hingga 23 November 2009, jam 23.00 waktu server forum KOIs melalui mekanisme lelang dengan ketentuan dan syarat sebagai berikut
> ??
> ?1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan foto ?
> ?2. Harga
> ?Rp 500.000,- untuk pemilih koi 1-5?
> ?Rp 475.000,- untuk pemilih koi 6-10?
> ?Rp 450.000,- untuk pemilih koi 11-15?
> ?Rp 425.000,- untuk pemilih koi 16-20?
> ...


Bisa dijelaskan lebih rinci?
Apakah ada kelipatan minimal bid nya?

----------


## Glenardo

> jam berapa bro glen? dan apakah ada maximum? banyak yang bagus nih huehehehehehehe


Mulai Selasa besok Bro, jam 12 siang.

Nganntukk euyy..   ::

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI?
> ?Pemilihan koi dilakukan mulai tanggal 10 November 2009 jam 12:00 waktu server Kois hingga 23 November 2009, jam 23.00 waktu server forum KOIs melalui mekanisme lelang dengan ketentuan dan syarat sebagai berikut
> ??
> ?1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan foto ?
> ?2. Harga
> ?Rp 500.000,- untuk pemilih koi 1-5?
> ?Rp 475.000,- untuk pemilih koi 6-10?
> ...


Pagi Om Ronnie. ini di dapat dengan sistem siapa cepat dia dapat. AYo ramaikan ini, Harga Promo loh   ::

----------


## Kokok

> Originally Posted by PutNus
> 
> * Trimakasih Pak Ajik,.... Abah hanya bisa mengulangi kalimat pertama Abah di Tread Perkenalan pada tanggal 18 Oktober 2007: Beruntung aku Bisa Bergabung disini.*
> 
> Kalau ada yang ingin bukti bahwa forum ini bisa membuat orang buta koi menjadi melek, maka bukti itu adalah PutNus lah orangnya.
> 
> Trimalah buah tangan kecil hasil Abah belajar disini, di Forum Koi,s tercinta ini.Perjalanan masih panjang......tantangan masih besar,  mari kita hadapi bersama sama.
> 
> Koi Import ..........Well Come
> ...


bukan sekedar contoh pak, memang beliau suhu, btw, emang ada suhu yang nggak bijaksana ya, suhu kan tataranya sudah tinggi  ::

----------


## Kokok

boleh liat ikannya? di mana?, fotonya best practice dg yang di go sebelah dong pak glenardo

----------


## Glenardo

> boleh liat ikannya? di mana?, fotonya best practice dg yang di go sebelah dong pak glenardo


Koi nya sudah di Gading Koi om, feel free to come...   ::  Thanks

----------


## dickytob

wow selamat abah babynya lucu2  ::

----------


## 36aquatic

Glen, 1 post 1 pilihan ikan tetap berlaku kan ?

----------


## rvidella

> Glen, 1 post 1 pilihan ikan tetap berlaku kan ?


enakan 1 posting ... bisa langsung yang dia mau tapi konsekuen harus diambil ...

ya ga?

----------


## 36aquatic

> Originally Posted by 36aquatic
> 
> Glen, 1 post 1 pilihan ikan tetap berlaku kan ?
> 
> 
> enakan 1 posting ... bisa langsung yang dia mau tapi konsekuen harus diambil ...
> 
> ya ga?


Kayanya emang 1 posting 1 pilihan ikan yang paling baik Do.
Karena ikan bagus dan harga sangat bersahabat. Nanti kalo dipilih 1 orang 26 ekor  :: ) ato jangan2 minat angkat semua nih Do. Hehehehe, langsung ambil hadiahnya sekalian  :: )

----------


## henritjuatja

om apa gak sebaiknya dipisah yang sanke dan kohaku biar gak salah pilih pas kita asumsikan pilih kohaku eh ternyata itu sanke maklum nubie heheheh

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by 36aquatic
> 
> ...


abis udah incer no X, X, X, dan XL huehehehehehehe

serta XXL

 :P

----------


## immunity

Mantab2 Glen, td liat ikannya langsung ternyata lebih oke lagi   ::  

Salut untuk Abah buat hasil breeding-nya...

----------


## dickytob

setuju 1 post 1 vote, soale ikannya dikit, biar banyak kois-ers yg bisa ikut menikmati keindahan koinya abah  ::

----------


## iyos

selamat buat abah,,cakep2 anakannya.berapa bln yg lalu sempet maen ke Gavrilla belum ada,akhirnya lahir jg yg ditunggu2...

----------


## Robby Iwan

Melihat sendiri kwalitas ikan2 tosainya Abah..., Gravilla hrs siap2 menghadapi serbuan penggemar koi seantero negri.. Dan siap2 juga berkiprah di 3rd Asia Show di Jkt bln Mei mendatang

----------


## Glenardo

Dear all, Usulan untuk 1 posting hanya untuk 1 nomor tosai di terima. Aturan Rules of Games akan diperbarui di hari Selasa (lusa).


Senangnya tadi bertemu dengan Om Aga Immunity, sayang loh kecolongan Bekko pilihan harga Super Promo dari Gavrilla dan Gading Koi   ::  . Ditunggu penampakan berikutnya untuk mampir ke Gading Koi.

Terima kasih

----------


## paimo

apa gak sebaiknya dikelompokkan antara sanke dan kohaku-nya.....
soalnya kalo dilihat dari photo gak begitu jelas....

----------


## danny20124

Yup... setuju di pisah Sanke dengan kohaku

----------


## bubeng4848

ikutan boleh engga...???

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om Glen,

Permintaan Om Paimo dan om danny20124 layak diakomodasi...
Tinggal dibikin list-nya aja.... Gavrilla - 1, sanke; Gavrilla - 2, kohaku, dst...

----------


## danny20124

Permisi.... saran lagi OM. Ajik.. klo isa  sekalian ukuran nya... thanks

----------


## rvidella

> Yup... setuju di pisah Sanke dengan kohaku


terus juaranya diadu gitu yah buat dapetin the true GC ... hehehehehe

jadi inget Shinning Rose ... Kohaku tapi yang terkenal anakan sanke nya huehehehehe

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Permisi.... saran lagi OM. Ajik.. klo isa  sekalian ukuran nya... thanks


Kalau yang ini terus terang waktu berangkat dan ambil foto di Puncak saya lupa ukur. Tapi sekilas padangan mata saya selisih antara yang terkecil dan yang terbesar tidak melebihi 3 cm, karena yang bodynya kecil kita gugurkan dan tidak masuk yang 26 ekor itu.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ada suara - suara sumbang yang menduga Team Seleksi sudah mengambil anakan koi ini terlebih dahulu sehingga cuma 26 ekor yang terpilih   ::  Saya cuma ingin menyampaikan bahwa kita memang memilih yang paling berkualitas dan setara. Bagi yang berminat untuk mengambil yang tidak terpilih silakan berhubungan langsung dengan Abah atau Gading Koi. Semua masih lengkap 34 ekor berikut pilihan yang 26 ekor di Puncak ketika kita kembali   ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Ada suara - suara sumbang yang menduga Team Seleksi sudah mengambil anakan koi ini terlebih dahulu sehingga cuma 26 ekor yang terpilih   Saya cuma ingin menyampaikan bahwa kita memang memilih yang paling berkualitas dan setara. Bagi yang berminat untuk mengambil yang tidak terpilih silakan berhubungan langsung dengan Abah atau Gading Koi. Semua masih lengkap 34 ekor berikut pilihan yang 26 ekor di Puncak ketika kita kembali


Sangat disayangkan kalau sampai ada dugaan seperti itu om...........  ::  
Saya yang ikut menyaksikan proses seleksi dan pemotretan di puncak saat itu memastikan bahwa tidak ada 1 ekorpun dari anakan yang sudah disiapkan abah di fiber, yang dibawa/ diambil team.......

----------


## immunity

> Ada suara - suara sumbang yang menduga Team Seleksi sudah mengambil anakan koi ini terlebih dahulu sehingga cuma 26 ekor yang terpilih Saya cuma ingin menyampaikan bahwa kita memang memilih yang paling berkualitas dan setara. Bagi yang berminat untuk mengambil yang tidak terpilih silakan berhubungan langsung dengan Abah atau Gading Koi. Semua masih lengkap 34 ekor berikut pilihan yang 26 ekor di Puncak ketika kita kembali


Sayang sekali, semoga bisa menjadi hikmah dan cambuk bagi Team untuk menunjukkan betapa berkualitasnya 26 ekor anakan koi tersebut. Menurut kacamata newbie saya, 26 ekor anakan koi tsb sungguh berkualitas, pertumbuhannya jauh melebihi anakan koi saya dengan umur yang sama ( maklum punya saya saat ini lokal semua  :P ) dan dengan batas pattern yg tegas. 




> Senangnya tadi bertemu dengan Om Aga Immunity, sayang loh kecolongan Bekko pilihan harga Super Promo dari Gavrilla dan Gading Koi   . Ditunggu penampakan berikutnya untuk mampir ke Gading Koi.


Senang jg berkenalan dg Om Glen. Saya pribadi langsung jatuh hati dg Bekko itu   ::    Body nya aduhai banget    ::  . Apa mau dikata, stakeholder ( baca : pacar ) saya ingin membandingkan beberapa ekor Bekko dulu. Penampakan saya berikutnya di Gading Koi sudah jelas : pada saat kedatangan kloter Bekko2 selanjutnya  :P So please, jangan lama2 ya...hehehe

----------


## rvidella

boleh diwakilkan tidak nih?
soalnya mau ambil and antar barang nih .... takut ga keburu

----------


## Glenardo

> boleh diwakilkan tidak nih?
> soalnya mau ambil and antar barang nih .... takut ga keburu



Diwakilkan boleh om, asalkan dipertanggungjawabkan   ::

----------


## Glenardo

Dear all terima kasih atas sambutannya...

*Gavrilla Kois Farm  Gading Koi Sweet November
Bloodline Big Rose Keeping Contest
RULE OF THE GAME*

Gavrilla Kois Farm  Gading Koi Sweet November: Bloodline Big Rose Keeping Contest adalah ajang bagi penggemar koi untuk meningkatkan kemampuan memelihara Koi bloodline Big Rose jenis Kohaku dan Sanke . Dibesarkan di kolam masing  masing partisipan selama periode kurang lebih 6 bulan. Tosai berasal dari Gavrilla Kois Farm Cipanas,  dengan oyagoi Kohaku Sakai Big Rose size 78 cm.
Disediakan 26 ekor tosai size 15 cm - 22 cmyang telah melewati fit and proper test Gavrilla Kois Farm,Gading Koi dan Special Kois Team

TATA CARA KEGIATAN
1. Kegiatan ini akan dimulai sejak tanggal 10 November  2009-   23 November 2009 untuk pemilihan Koi di forum Kois. Kegiatan secara keseluruhan akan mulai dari 10 November 2009  23 May 2009
2. Koi dibesarkan di kolam masing  masing Partisipan. Tidak ada batasan untuk jenis kolam, volume, pakan dan hal lain yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan koi keeping
3. Apabila terjadi perubahan kepemilikan,atau mati.. maka koi tersebut dinyatakan gugur dan tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam proses penjurian
4. Selama kegiatan berlangsung Partisipan dipersilakan melaporkan perkembangan koi  koinya dengan cara memposting di forum yang telah disediakan 
5. Semua risiko yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab Partisipan
6. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan uang pembayaran tidak dapat dikembalikan.
7. Segala cara tehnik cutting koi tak disarankan dalam proses keeping contest ini.
8. Koi2 partisipan diharuskan diposting sebelum acara penjurian pada tanggal 15 May 2010 pukul 00:OO waktu server

PARTISIPAN
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S


AGENDA
10/11/09  23/11/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan
10/11/09  30/11/09, Pembayaran Ikan
14/11/09 30/11/09, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
23/11/09  15/05/10, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
15/05/10  18/05/10, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
18/05/10 Pengumuman Pemenang


HARGA:
*Ditetapkan dengan sistem siapa cepat dia dapat.* 
Rp 500.000,- untuk pemilih koi 1-5
Rp 475.000,- untuk pemilih koi 6-10
Rp 450.000,- untuk pemilih koi 11-15
Rp 425.000,- untuk pemilih koi 16-20
Rp 400.000,- untuk pemilih koi 21-23
Rp 375.000,- untuk pemilih koi 24-26

Catatan:
10% pendapatan akan disumbangkan untuk Majalah KOIS
Potongan Harga 5% diberikan oleh Gavrilla Kois Farm dan Gading Koi  untuk member koi dengan ID ter register 

TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI
Pemilihan koi dilakukan mulai tanggal 10 November 2009 jam 12:00 waktu server Kois hingga 23 November 2009, jam 23.00 waktu server forum KOIs melalui mekanisme lelang dengan ketentuan dan syarat sebagai berikut:

1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan foto 
*2. HargaDitetapkan dengan sistem siapa cepat dia dapat)*
Rp 500.000,- untuk pemilih koi 1-5
Rp 475.000,- untuk pemilih koi 6-10
Rp 450.000,- untuk pemilih koi 11-15
Rp 425.000,- untuk pemilih koi 16-20
Rp 400.000,- untuk pemilih koi 21-23
Rp 375.000,- untuk pemilih koi 24-26


3. Harga tidak termasuk ongkos kirim yang sepenuhnya menjadi tanggung jawab pemenang
4. Dilarang keras membuat posting yang tak berhubungan dengan pemilihan Tosai  pada saat jam pertama pilihan koi tanggal 10 November 2009 (Pk 12.00  Pk 13.00 )
*5. 1 Postingan hanya untuk 1 nomor Koi*
6. Koi terpilih resmi dan sah menjadi milik Partisipan setelah dikonfirmasi pihak Penyelenggara
7. Apabila ada terjadi hal yang tak diinginkan Koi selama masa pemilihan, maka selama ada stock Koi tersisa, pemilih wajib membid koi mana pun.
8. Untuk pengiriman di pulau Jawa dan Lampung akan menggunakan Herona Express, Pahala Express maupun Damri. Disarankan untuk menggunakan Box Sterofoam
9. Untuk daerah yang harus ditempuh dengan pesawat, di percayakan pada  Dream Land Expedition yang menjanjikan harga tepat di qualitas service memuaskan

Juara: 
Juara 1 mendapatkan 2 sak Super Save 5 KG (Total 10 KG dengan harga pasar sekitar Rp 290.000,- )
Juara 2 mendapatkan 1 sak Super Save 5 KG (Harga pasar Rp 145.000,- )

Penjurian
1.	Penjurian berdasarkan foto yang masuk
2.	Foto di wajibkan koi dalam posisi kepala di bawah  dan di sertai ukuran 
3.	Juri ialah Team Kois, Gavrilla Kois Farm dan Gading Koi
4.	Keputusan juri tidak dapat di gangu gugat.

PEMBAYARAN
Dengan cara mentransfer ke rekening Gading Koi
BCA cabang Kelapa Gading
No rekening : 0657235371
A.N: Glenardo Jopie
Dengan disertai nomer koi ,contoh: total 1jt untuk koi no x,y,z

DISCLAIMER
Apabila ada kekurangan dalam hal2 tatacara pemilihan,penjurian

----------


## Glenardo

Berikut foto foto nya















Terima kasih

----------


## Glenardo

Sambil menunggu jam 12 siang, inilah daftar list nya

Gavrilla 1 Sanke by
Gavrilla 2 Kohaku by
Gavrilla 3 Sanke by
Gavrilla 4 Kohaku by
Gavrilla 5 Sanke by
Gavrilla 6 Kohaku by
Gavrilla 7 Sanke by
Gavrilla 8 Kohaku by
Gavrilla 9 Sanke by
Gavrilla 10 Kohaku by
Gavrilla 11 Kohaku by
Gavrilla 12 Kohaku by
Gavrilla 13 Kohaku by
Gavrilla 14 Sanke by
Gavrilla 15 Sanke by
Gavrilla 16 Kohaku by
Gavrilla 17 Kohaku by
Gavrilla 18 Kohaku by
Gavrilla 19 Kohaku by
Gavrilla 20 Sanke by
Gavrilla 21 Kohaku by
Gavrilla 21 Kohaku by
Gavrilla 22 Kohaku by
Gavrilla 23 Kohaku by
Gavrilla 24 Kohaku by
Gavrilla 25 Sanke by
Gavrilla 26 Kohaku by


Keep silent until the opening whistle   ::  

Thanks before

----------


## rvidella

psssssssssssssst silent ....  ::

----------


## danny20124

brummmmmmmm.........  mmmm

----------


## laukkoi

less than 30 minutes to go ...   ::

----------


## TNTWiharto

Gavrilla 1 Sanke by TNTWiharto

----------


## Glenardo

> Gavrilla 1 Sanke by TNTWiharto


belum masuk waktu server jam 12 tepat. Thanks

----------


## TSA

sanke 5

----------


## dickytob

Gavrilla 1 Sanke by dickytob

----------


## Glenardo

> sanke 5


Blom masuk waktu

----------


## abiserpong

2

----------


## 36aquatic

Gavrilla 26 Kohaku by Harry

----------


## Tiny

gavrilla 5

----------


## laukkoi

*Gavrilla 1* untuk laukkoi

----------


## sferryirawan

Gavrilla no 1 titipan Dodo

----------


## Tiny

> sanke 5


sorry om TSA   ::

----------


## Glenardo

1 disahkan utk Om Dickytob
Sorry for Dodo n Lauk koi

Try other please..

Thanks

----------


## danny20124

24

----------


## danny20124

10

----------


## 36aquatic

Gavrilla 4
 by Harry

----------


## danny20124

03

----------


## darren febriano

4

----------


## TSA

> Originally Posted by TSA
> 
> sanke 5
> 
> 
> sorry om TSA


Siip om Tiny   ::

----------


## Glenardo

> 4


Manaap  mental karena om Harry Luhur sudah masuk

Please try another koi.

Thanks

----------


## TNTWiharto

Sanke 14

----------


## bubeng4848

gavrilla 10

----------


## Glenardo

> gavrilla 10


Mental Om, silakan coba yang lain.

Thanks

----------


## bubeng4848

21

----------


## miming

no 4 
D   ::  by miming

----------


## Glenardo

Batch 1
1  Dickytob - Sanke 1
2 Abiserpong - Kohaku 2
3. harry Luhur - Kohaku 26
4. Tiny - Sanke 5
5. Danny - Kohaku 24

Batch 2
6. Danny - Kohaku 10
7. Harry - Kohaku 4
8. Danny - Sanke 3
9. TntWIharto - Sanke 14
10. Bubeg 4848 - KOhaku 21

Batch 3

Next please

Thanks

----------


## Glenardo

> no 4 
> D   by miming


Maap om, gagal, silakan coba yang lain.

Thanks

----------


## miming

no 21 by miming

----------


## Glenardo

> no 21 by miming


Metntal lagi om, maap..

Thanks

----------


## miming

no 4

----------


## miming

no 21

----------


## miming

no 4

----------


## miming

no 21

----------


## danny20124

om Glen aku punnya sanke 3 .... bukan 08

----------


## miming

ngak dapet ya glen ?

----------


## miming

no3

----------


## Glenardo

> om Glen aku punnya sanke 3 .... bukan 08


Ok baru di edit

----------


## Glenardo

> no3


Maap Om Miming ada salah ricek tadi.

Mohon bid yang lain.

Thanks

----------


## miming

no 3

----------


## Glenardo

Note: Om Miming masih belum dapat Tosai

Batch 1
1 Dickytob - Sanke 1
2 Abiserpong - Kohaku 2
3. harry Luhur - Kohaku 26
4. Tiny - Sanke 5
5. Danny - Kohaku 24

Batch 2
6. Danny - Kohaku 10
7. Harry - Kohaku 4
8. Danny - Sanke 3
9. TntWIharto - Sanke 14
10. Bubeg 4848 - KOhaku 21

Batch 3

Next please

Thanks

----------


## setia_budi

> ngak dapet ya glen ?


7. Harry - Kohaku 4
8. Danny - Sanke 3
10. Bubeg 4848 - KOhaku 21
coba lagi om, masih banyak yg bagus ko   ::

----------


## miming

no 4

----------


## miming

no 21

----------


## 36aquatic

Glen, udah diupdate. Punya gue 2 ekor ya, kamis bisa diambil ? mumpung pas ke gading.
Beres, sekarang siap2 berangkat ke bandung..............

Batch 1
1 Dickytob - Sanke 1
2 Abiserpong - Kohaku 2
3. Harry Luhur - Kohaku 26
4. Tiny - Sanke 5
5. Danny - Kohaku 24

Batch 2
6. Danny - Kohaku 10
7. Harry Luhur - Kohaku 4
8. Danny - Sanke 3
9. TntWIharto - Sanke 14
10. Bubeg 4848 - KOhaku 21

----------


## miming

cape deh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Glenardo

Sudah dicoba dirapihkan yang masih bisa dipilih   ::  













Terima kasih

----------


## danny20124

24  punya  gue... kok  masih di jual... ?????/  ::   ::  
Kalo ada yang mau  boleh tuh 600k...  ::   ::

----------


## Glenardo

> 24  punya  gue... kok  masih di jual... ?????/   
> Kalo ada yang mau  boleh tuh 600k...


Suddah clean up   ::

----------


## Glenardo

> Glen, udah diupdate. Punya gue 2 ekor ya, kamis bisa diambil ? mumpung pas ke gading.
> Beres, sekarang siap2 berangkat ke bandung..............
> 
> Batch 1
> 1 Dickytob - Sanke 1
> 2 Abiserpong - Kohaku 2
> 3. Harry Luhur - Kohaku 26
> 4. Tiny - Sanke 5
> 5. Danny - Kohaku 24
> ...



Beres kang harry, siap Kamis malam   ::

----------


## danny20124

kayaknya  banyak neh peminat  ikan yg gue  pilih .... !!!  ikut Jualan .. boleh...  ::   ::   ::  
pilih 03, 10 , 24... masih avaliable...   ::   ::  (just kidding)

----------


## laukkoi

up...up...up....
ayo siapa lagi....siapa lagi....
masih tersedia 16 pilihan...

Koi target-ku gagal ku dapat   ::   ::   ::  
Nunggu batch terakhir aja ah....biar hargganya paling murah...   ::

----------


## Glenardo

Sudah Batch 3 .. 450 rb loh   ::  

Masih banyak yang ok2..   ::  

Thanks

----------


## TNTWiharto

Gavrilla Sanke No. 9

----------


## Glenardo

Batch 1 (500rb)
1 Dickytob - Sanke 1
2 Abiserpong - Kohaku 2
3. harry Luhur - Kohaku 26
4. Tiny - Sanke 5
5. Danny - Kohaku 24

Batch 2 (475 rb)
6. Danny - Kohaku 10
7. Harry - Kohaku 4
8. Danny - Sanke 3
9. TntWIharto - Sanke 14
10. Bubeg 4848 - KOhaku 21

Batch 3 (450 rb)
11. TntWIharto - Sanke 9

Next please

Thanks

----------


## Glenardo

Sudah dicoba dirapihkan yang masih bisa dipilih   ::  









Terima kasih

----------


## Glenardo

Special Service buat Geng Serpong. Ada delivery di weekend ini loh...   ::  

Yuks di Bid di Bid   ::   ::  

Thanks

----------


## ronnie

Gavrilla 17

----------


## Glenardo

Batch 1 (500rb)
1 Dickytob - Sanke 1
2 Abiserpong - Kohaku 2
3. harry Luhur - Kohaku 26
4. Tiny - Sanke 5
5. Danny - Kohaku 24

Batch 2 (475 rb)
6. Danny - Kohaku 10
7. Harry - Kohaku 4
8. Danny - Sanke 3
9. TntWIharto - Sanke 14
10. Bubeg 4848 - KOhaku 21

Batch 3 (450 rb)
11. TntWIharto - Sanke 9
12. Ronnie - Kohaku 17

Next please

Thanks

----------


## elvin

kohaku no 12 dan no 23
a/n elvin

----------


## Glenardo

> kohaku no 12 dan no 23
> a/n elvin


Jalo Om ELvin, maap sesuai aturan main, 1 posting hanya untuk 1 nomor Koi. Jadi kami anggap hanya nomor  12 yang di anggap sah.

kami tunggu postingan untuk order Kohaku No 23.

Mohon PM dari kami di jawab untuk identifikasi data.

Thanks

----------


## Glenardo

Batch 1 (500rb)
1 Dickytob - Sanke 1
2 Abiserpong - Kohaku 2
3. harry Luhur - Kohaku 26
4. Tiny - Sanke 5
5. Danny - Kohaku 24

Batch 2 (475 rb)
6. Danny - Kohaku 10
7. Harry - Kohaku 4
8. Danny - Sanke 3
9. TntWIharto - Sanke 14
10. Bubeg 4848 - KOhaku 21

Batch 3 (450 rb)
11. TntWIharto - Sanke 9
12. Ronnie - Kohaku 17
13. Elvin - Kohaku 12
14. Elvin - Kohaku 23

----------


## elvin

kohaku no 23

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Gavrilla 11, Glen.... untuk penutup batch 3
Diposting untuk pak Robby Iwan, kecuali kalau beliau mundur   ::

----------


## Glenardo

Batch 1 (500rb)
1 Dickytob - Sanke 1
2 Abiserpong - Kohaku 2
3. harry Luhur - Kohaku 26
4. Tiny - Sanke 5
5. Danny - Kohaku 24

Batch 2 (475 rb)
6. Danny - Kohaku 10
7. Harry - Kohaku 4
8. Danny - Sanke 3
9. TntWIharto - Sanke 14
10. Bubeg 4848 - KOhaku 21

Batch 3 (450 rb)
11. TntWIharto - Sanke 9
12. Ronnie - Kohaku 17
13. Elvin - Kohaku 12
14. Elvin - Kohaku 23
15. Robby Iwan - Kohaku 11

Batch 4 ( 425 rb)

16.

----------


## Glenardo

> Gavrilla 11, Glen.... untuk penutup batch 3
> Diposting untuk pak Robby Iwan, kecuali kalau beliau mundur


Well noted om. Thanks

Yok maju terus..   ::

----------


## luki

> gavrilla 5


manteb om......
ikan gede nih
jangan lupa oplos pakan pake spirulina

----------


## Tiny

> Originally Posted by Tiny
> 
> gavrilla 5
> 
> 
> manteb om......
> ikan gede nih
> jangan lupa oplos pakan pake spirulina


siap om, thanks buat petunjukknya   :: 
ikan gede ya ? jadi ga sabar liat ikannya langsung   ::

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Tiny
> 
> ...



Siap ... Sabtu atao Minggu yax Bro, ada kudu siap2 harvesting nih   ::  .

Mntok2 MC DOnald Alam sutera deh

Thanks

----------


## luki

> Gavrilla 11, Glen.... untuk penutup batch 3
> Diposting untuk pak Robby Iwan, kecuali kalau beliau mundur


kalau beliau mundur.....
yang maju banyak nih.....  ::   ::  
top beni....kayak ibu nya
kualitas beni mirip adik nya  yg di simpen di bunker gavrilla  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Gavrilla 11, Glen.... untuk penutup batch 3
> Diposting untuk pak Robby Iwan, kecuali kalau beliau mundur  
> 
> 
> kalau beliau mundur.....
> yang maju banyak nih.....   
> top beni....kayak ibu nya
> kualitas beni mirip adik nya  yg di simpen di bunker gavrilla


Lolos ya...., padahal dah ditungguin sampe 50% booked   ::

----------


## dickytob

wiii keren

----------


## Monggalana

walah.. ketinggalan... salah liat tanggal..
yg diincar dah dipilih semua   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Glenardo

on behalf of Om Kokok yang lagi kena mcet takut ga kedapatan

Gavrilla 7

Thanks

----------


## Glenardo

On behalf fom Bubeg 4848 yang terpesona dengan bongsor serta Beni nya Kohaku no 13

Lagi kopi darat loh di Gading Koi


Thanks

----------


## Tiny

> on behalf of Om Kokok yang lagi kena mcet takut ga kedapatan
> 
> Gavrilla 7
> 
> Thanks


nice choice om, salah satu favorit saya juga..  bermimpilah semoga sumi keluar di tempat yang tepat   ::

----------


## 36aquatic

diupdate bro, biar yang belum kebagian bisa diliat2. LIST Ikan2 yang sudah ada pemiliknya. Di bawah, gambar ikan yang masih available

----------


## 36aquatic

UPDATE

Batch 1 (500rb)
1 Dickytob - Sanke 1
2 Abiserpong - Kohaku 2
3. harry Luhur - Kohaku 26
4. Tiny - Sanke 5
5. Danny - Kohaku 24

Batch 2 (475 rb)
6. Danny - Kohaku 10
7. Harry - Kohaku 4
8. Danny - Sanke 3
9. TntWIharto - Sanke 14
10. Bubeg 4848 - KOhaku 21

Batch 3 (450 rb)
11. TntWIharto - Sanke 9
12. Ronnie - Kohaku 17
13. Elvin - Kohaku 12
14. Elvin - Kohaku 23
15. Robby Iwan - Kohaku 11

Batch 4 ( 425 rb)

16. Kokok - Sanke 7
17. Bubeg 4848 - Kohaku 13
18. Techno - Sanke 25  ----> nitip via saya Glen, ikan nanti bareng kirim ikan Danny

----------


## Glenardo

Sudah dicoba dirapihkan yang masih bisa dipilih   ::  
UPDATE

Batch 1 (500rb)
1 Dickytob - Sanke 1
2 Abiserpong - Kohaku 2
3. harry Luhur - Kohaku 26
4. Tiny - Sanke 5
5. Danny - Kohaku 24

Batch 2 (475 rb)
6. Danny - Kohaku 10
7. Harry - Kohaku 4
8. Danny - Sanke 3
9. TntWIharto - Sanke 14
10. Bubeg 4848 - KOhaku 21

Batch 3 (450 rb)
11. TntWIharto - Sanke 9
12. Ronnie - Kohaku 17
13. Elvin - Kohaku 12
14. Elvin - Kohaku 23
15. Robby Iwan - Kohaku 11

Batch 4 ( 425 rb)

16. Kokok - Sanke 7
17. Bubeg 4848 - Kohaku 13
18. Techno - Sanke 25









Terima kasih

----------


## koilvr

wuihhh... meleng dikit udah ilang semua ikannya   ::  
ganasss   ::

----------


## bubeng4848

> On behalf fom Bubeg 4848 yang terpesona dengan bongsor serta Beni nya Kohaku no 13
> 
> Lagi kopi darat loh di Gading Koi
> 
> 
> Thanks


Thanks Om Glen.
Jalanan macet total. Sampe rumah jam 23.30 ...nyemplungin ikan ke aquarium karantina sampai dini hari...

capek dech badan hehe.he.he.

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> On behalf fom Bubeg 4848 yang terpesona dengan bongsor serta Beni nya Kohaku no 13
> 
> Lagi kopi darat loh di Gading Koi
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



Wah senang bertemu om Juga...

Nyante bareng Om Budjayz juga..

Waduh malam nya, padahal darI kelapa Gading jam 9 malam.

DI tunggu bid berikutnya dari rekan rekan..   ::  

Thanks

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Gavrilla 11, Glen.... untuk penutup batch 3
> Diposting untuk pak Robby Iwan, kecuali kalau beliau mundur


Thanks om Ajik..

----------


## coze7788

Salam kenal Abah...
perkenalkan nama saya Irfan dari Panembong-WarungBatu-Cianjur
Kerja di Jakarta, tiap Sabtu-minggu pulang ke Cianjur,,
Kbetulan akhir2 ini saya lagi seneng sama KOI,
dan coba2 untuk bikin kolam depan rumah ukuran kecil dulu (1x2x05)m,
rencana nanti mau di tanam KOI...
Bingung saya,, kemana musti cari KOI, 

GAVRILLA.. GAVRILLA.. GAVRILLA.. GAVRILLA..
ternyata ternyata punya abah...
dan ada di Forum KOI-S ini... seneng deh bisa nimbrung nimba ilmu KOI dari para SUHU...

padahal saya sering lewat GAVRILLA tiap hari sabtu jemput Istri pulang ngajar di SD Pasir Sarongge...

tiap lewat GAVRILLA saya diem liatin kolam nya... mau masuk SEGAN...

sesekali masuk ke FARM BBI Ciherang... hanya untuk liat2 ikan KOI...

kapan yah saya bisa masuk FARM abah?

----------


## paimo

telaaaaaaaat.....  ::   ::  
aku hanya bisa online ditempat kerja....eeeeehhh....tgl 9 jam 12 fasilitas internet diblokir....sampe sekarang.....sekarang aja OL pake komputer bos saya.......
semua target saya sudah didahului pastinya......impianku no.1,2,3,10,21....  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> telaaaaaaaat.....   
> aku hanya bisa online ditempat kerja....eeeeehhh....tgl 9 jam 12 fasilitas internet diblokir....sampe sekarang.....sekarang aja OL pake komputer bos saya.......
> semua target saya sudah didahului pastinya......impianku no.1,2,3,10,21....


Tetap semangat om, di belakang masih banyak ngantri    ::

----------


## naqiyya

seneng, bangga, dan haru..... akhirnya tangga-tangga puncak kepuasan mulai ditapaki... buah dari keinginan, semangat dan perjuangan yang istikomah... 
Wilujeng Kang
Salam

----------


## Glenardo

Iseng2 buka komputer, eh ternayat ada sepucuk foto koi yang belum terbeli. kuseratkan saja yah disini
Sudah dicoba dirapihkan yang masih bisa dipilih   ::  
UPDATE

Batch 1 (500rb)
1 Dickytob - Sanke 1
2 Abiserpong - Kohaku 2
3. harry Luhur - Kohaku 26
4. Tiny - Sanke 5
5. Danny - Kohaku 24

Batch 2 (475 rb)
6. Danny - Kohaku 10
7. Harry - Kohaku 4
8. Danny - Sanke 3
9. TntWIharto - Sanke 14
10. Bubeg 4848 - KOhaku 21

Batch 3 (450 rb)
11. TntWIharto - Sanke 9
12. Ronnie - Kohaku 17
13. Elvin - Kohaku 12
14. Elvin - Kohaku 23
15. Robby Iwan - Kohaku 11

Batch 4 ( 425 rb)

16. Kokok - Sanke 7
17. Bubeg 4848 - Kohaku 13
18. Techno - Sanke 25










Terima kasih

----------


## William Pantoni

> Glen, udah diupdate. Punya gue 2 ekor ya, kamis bisa diambil ? mumpung pas ke gading.


Mantaap om Harry...udah kena KHV yach...  ::

----------


## naqiyya

> Salam kenal Abah...
> perkenalkan nama saya Irfan dari Panembong-WarungBatu-Cianjur
> Kerja di Jakarta, tiap Sabtu-minggu pulang ke Cianjur,,
> Kbetulan akhir2 ini saya lagi seneng sama KOI,
> dan coba2 untuk bikin kolam depan rumah ukuran kecil dulu (1x2x05)m,
> rencana nanti mau di tanam KOI...
> Bingung saya,, kemana musti cari KOI, 
> 
> GAVRILLA.. GAVRILLA.. GAVRILLA.. GAVRILLA..
> ...




Salam kenal Om Irfan,
sudah mampir ke Gavrilla? mampirlah Om, Tuan Rumahnya sangat ramah dan baik hati koq, jadi jangan sungkan-sungkan Om...

----------


## 36aquatic

> Originally Posted by 36aquatic
> 
> Glen, udah diupdate. Punya gue 2 ekor ya, kamis bisa diambil ? mumpung pas ke gading.
> 
> 
> Mantaap om Harry...udah kena KHV yach...


Hahahaha, gak Om. Berusaha tidak terkena KHV, parah dan susah disembuhin  :: ). 
Ini buat bonus ngisi2 kolam baru aja.

----------


## danny20124

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by 36aquatic
> 
> ...


 Tidak Ada OBAT... utk KHV.....  ::

----------


## e-koi

waduh, telat gw! Suka no 1 & 25

----------


## coze7788

> Salam kenal Om Irfan,
> sudah mampir ke Gavrilla? mampirlah Om, Tuan Rumahnya sangat ramah dan baik hati koq, jadi jangan sungkan-sungkan Om...


Belum nih Om...
Minggu kmaren abis dari Bangka Pangkal pinang,,,
Mungkin Sabtu ini,,,

----------


## 36aquatic

Bro Glen, udah kohaku 4 dan 26, uangnya sudah ditransfer tadi, tolong dicek......thanks

----------


## Glenardo

> Bro Glen, udah kohaku 4 dan 26, uangnya sudah ditransfer tadi, tolong dicek......thanks



Noted Bro...Sudah di ricek ok..Tinggal OM Techno belum.

Thanks

----------


## 36aquatic

> Originally Posted by 36aquatic
> 
> Bro Glen, udah kohaku 4 dan 26, uangnya sudah ditransfer tadi, tolong dicek......thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Noted Bro...Sudah di ricek ok..Tinggal OM Techno belum.
> 
> Thanks


Punya Techno nanti hari kamis saya ambil bro. Pas ada anak buah ke gading.

----------


## Glenardo

Dear all

Dengan berbagai pertimbangan serta amanah dari Gavrilla Kois Farm maka pemilihan koi untuk keeping contest resmi di tutup. Terima kasih atas partisipasinya. Marilah kita bersama menikmati kegiatan ini. Terima kasih

Salam hangat

Gading Koi and Gavrilla Kois Farm

----------


## Glenardo

Batch 1 (500rb)
1 Dickytob - Sanke 1 - Paid
2 Abiserpong - Kohaku 2 - Delivered and Paid
3. harry Luhur - Kohaku 26 - Taken and Paid
4. Tiny - Sanke 5 - Delivered and Paid
5. Danny - Kohaku 24 - Paid

Batch 2 (475 rb)
6. Danny - Kohaku 10 - Paid
7. Harry - Kohaku 4 - Taken and Paid
8. Danny - Sanke 3 - Paid
9. TntWIharto - Sanke 14 - Delivered
10. Bubeg 4848 - KOhaku 21 - Taken and Paid

Batch 3 (450 rb)
11. TntWIharto - Sanke 9 - Delivered
12. Ronnie - Kohaku 17 
13. Elvin - Kohaku 12 - Delivered and Paid
14. Elvin - Kohaku 23 - Delivered and Paid
15. Robby Iwan - Kohaku 11 - Friday Delivered ( Tentative)

Batch 4 ( 425 rb)

16. Kokok - Sanke 7
17. Bubeg 4848 - Kohaku 13 - Taken and Paid
18. Techno - Sanke 25 

Thanks

----------


## PutNus

> Ada suara - suara sumbang yang menduga Team Seleksi sudah mengambil anakan koi ini terlebih dahulu sehingga cuma 26 ekor yang terpilih   Saya cuma ingin menyampaikan bahwa kita memang memilih yang paling berkualitas dan setara. Bagi yang berminat untuk mengambil yang tidak terpilih silakan berhubungan langsung dengan Abah atau Gading Koi. Semua masih lengkap 34 ekor berikut pilihan yang 26 ekor di Puncak ketika kita kembali


*Masya Allah.........Pak Ajiek  dan Team seleksi Koi's yang Abah hormati  maafkanlah saudara kita yang  sedang dihinggapi perasaan buruk sangka itu.

Pada kesempatan ini Abah ingin menyatakan bahwa  berita itu tidak benar , hilangkanlah dugaan seperti itu.Tak baik berburuk sangka kepada orang orang yang tulus ingin memajukan komunitas perkoi an dinegeri kita ini.*

----------


## PutNus

> Originally Posted by naqiyya
> 
> Salam kenal Om Irfan,
> sudah mampir ke Gavrilla? mampirlah Om, Tuan Rumahnya sangat ramah dan baik hati koq, jadi jangan sungkan-sungkan Om...
> 
> 
> Belum nih Om...
> Minggu kmaren abis dari Bangka Pangkal pinang,,,
> Mungkin Sabtu ini,,,



*Salam kenal kembali Yi Irfan.....tempat Abah terbuka untuk umum , mampir ketempat Abah  gak perlu harus beli ikan , kita ngobrol saja  sampai puas, tukar pengalaman...Pagar tembok keliling dirumah Abah bukan untuk memagari persahabatan dan  silaturakhmi .....pagar itu  hanya  berfungsi untuk keamanan dan keselamatan saja.

Diantos Yi Irfan.....*

----------


## coze7788

> Originally Posted by coze7788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by naqiyya
> 
> ...


Hatur nuhun Abah, Insyaallah saya mamphir ke Gavrilla-nya...

----------


## Glenardo

Update per 23 Nov 09

Batch 1 (500rb)
1 Dickytob - Sanke 1 - Paid and delivered
2 Abiserpong - Kohaku 2 - Delivered and Paid
3. harry Luhur - Kohaku 26 - Taken and Paid
4. Tiny - Sanke 5 - Delivered and Paid
5. Danny - Kohaku 24 - Paid and delivered

Batch 2 (475 rb)
6. Danny - Kohaku 10 - Paid n delivered
7. Harry - Kohaku 4 - Taken and Paid
8. Danny - Sanke 3 - Paid n delivered
9. TntWIharto - Sanke 14 - Delivered
10. Bubeg 4848 - KOhaku 21 - Taken and Paid

Batch 3 (450 rb)
11. TntWIharto - Sanke 9 - Delivered
12. Ronnie - Kohaku 17 Delivered and Paid
13. Elvin - Kohaku 12 - Delivered and Paid
14. Elvin - Kohaku 23 - Delivered and Paid
15. Robby Iwan - Kohaku 11 - Thursday Delivered ( Tentative)

Batch 4 ( 425 rb)

16. Kokok - Sanke 7 - Delivered
17. Bubeg 4848 - Kohaku 13 - Taken and Paid
18. Techno - Sanke 25  - Taken and Paid

Thanks

----------


## Glenardo

Sudah transfer ke Rek Kois sebesar 840 rb untuk sumbangan 10%, sekitar 5 menit lalu. Terima kasih

----------


## coze7788

Minggu, 22/11/2009

PERTAMAXXXX...
Berkunjung ke GAVRILLA FARM, Abah sedang nyantai minum kupi (mohon dimaafkan mengganggu ya Abah   ::  )..

Walhasil.. pasti rekan2 KOI's yg udah pernah ke sana, sama akan berungkap " Maknyusssssssssss...
KOI"-nya.."

Kali pertama itu jg saya baru menyaksikan KOI-KOI BESAR yg cantik". Di kasi unjuk sama Abah KOI" yg level KONTES, keren abis...

So Over All.. FARM GAVRILLA.. MAKNYUSsssss

Terima kasih banyak kpd Abah, atas kesediaannya menemani saya melihat-lihat FARM, shg sy dpt membayangkan spt apa FARM/KOLAM KOI itu, jg KOI nya itu sendiri...

Yang terakhir, sbenernya saya malu,,,
di kasi JIMAT KOI.. amat sangat berharga bagi saya, krn saya bisa mencoba LATIHAN memelihara KOI berkualitas... salut saya sama Abah...

skali lagi terima kasih Abah....


Salam...

----------


## Kokok

sabtu transfer melalui permata brow, tolong diperiksa

----------


## Glenardo

Update per 30 Nov 09

Batch 1 (500rb)
1 Dickytob - Sanke 1 - Paid and delivered
2 Abiserpong - Kohaku 2 - Delivered and Paid
3. harry Luhur - Kohaku 26 - Taken and Paid
4. Tiny - Sanke 5 - Delivered and Paid
5. Danny - Kohaku 24 - Paid and delivered

Batch 2 (475 rb)
6. Danny - Kohaku 10 - Paid n delivered
7. Harry - Kohaku 4 - Taken and Paid
8. Danny - Sanke 3 - Paid n delivered
9. TntWIharto - Sanke 14 - Delivered n Paid
10. Bubeg 4848 - KOhaku 21 - Taken and Paid

Batch 3 (450 rb)
11. TntWIharto - Sanke 9 - Delivered and Paid
12. Ronnie - Kohaku 17 Delivered and Paid
13. Elvin - Kohaku 12 - Delivered and Paid
14. Elvin - Kohaku 23 - Delivered and Paid
15. Robby Iwan - Kohaku 11 - Delivered and Pai

Batch 4 ( 425 rb)

16. Kokok - Sanke 7 - Delivered and Paid
17. Bubeg 4848 - Kohaku 13 - Taken and Paid
18. Techno - Sanke 25 - Taken and Paid


Wah semua udah lunas, selamat membesarkan koi pijahan gavrilla Kois Farm

Thanks

----------


## dickytob

abah mau numpang update sanke breedingan abah, pertama dtg 15-16cm

----------


## bubeng4848

KOhaku 21 lompat dari bak ....RIP
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## aie

yg lain manaaaaaaa,update dong..................

----------


## bubeng4848

KOhaku no 13

Photo dari Om Glen panjang...???Mungkin Om Glen bisa bantu...?


Photo tadi pagi.....selama ini pemeliharaan di bak fibre karantina dengan pemberian pakan yg terbatas karena kolam belum jadi juga sampai hari ini.


ukuran antara 25-29 cm kali ya...???

----------


## Glenardo

Cocok Om Bubeng. Kasian euyy di keeping di fiber, warna juga jadi kurang. Semoga kolam cepat jadi..

Thanks

----------


## danny20124

KOHAKU Bigrose 24.

Saat masuk 17cm ...


Sekarang 30cm

----------


## danny20124

KOHAKU  BIGROSE 10

Saat Masuk 15cm


Sekarang .. 22 cm

----------


## danny20124

SANKE  Bigrose 03

Saat Masuk  13cm


Sekarang 18cm

----------


## danny20124

kayak nya  aku butuh SALON  nehhhhhh  :P  :P  :P

----------


## bobo

setuju om salonkan saja, tinggla pilih mau yang "Rudi HS, LutUye, Peter F Saerang"   ::

----------


## dickytob

sanke ini insyaAllah akan berjuang di 3rd jogja koi show, mohon doa restunya   ::

----------


## bobo

doa restu saya menyertai ikan anda om, ikan yang bagus kalau menang pasti abah putnus senang banget.

----------


## Glenardo

> sanke ini insyaAllah akan berjuang di 3rd jogja koi show, mohon doa restunya



Maju Om Dicky!!! Semangat dari jauh sepenuh hati selalu menyertai perjuangan Sanke ini.. 

Pngen liat nih foto updatenya nih   ::  

Thanks

----------


## dickytob

> Maju Om Dicky!!! Semangat dari jauh sepenuh hati selalu menyertai perjuangan Sanke ini.. 
> 
> Pngen liat nih foto updatenya nih   
> 
> Thanks


ini updatenya om, skr 25 cm

----------


## setia_budi

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> Maju Om Dicky!!! Semangat dari jauh sepenuh hati selalu menyertai perjuangan Sanke ini.. 
> 
> Pngen liat nih foto updatenya nih   
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> ini updatenya om, skr 25 cm


Maknyosss!!!

----------


## PutNus

> Originally Posted by dickytob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> ...


*Abah turutv berdoa semoga ikan ini  sukses. Abah siapkan satu ikan hadiah kwalitas lumayan.bila ikan ini dapat nomor.*

----------


## sumidrop

> doa restu saya menyertai ikan anda om, ikan yang bagus kalau menang pasti abah putnus senang banget.


di jogja dpt nomor gak?

----------


## dickytob

> *Abah turutv berdoa semoga ikan ini  sukses. Abah siapkan satu ikan hadiah kwalitas lumayan.bila ikan ini dapat nomor.*


maaf abah, ikannya belum berhasil di kontes ini   ::  
tapi cukup menyita perhatian hobis lainnya yang berniat meminangnya, untung saya masih kuat2 iman dan imron, thx abah   ::

----------


## Glenardo

Mao pasang reminder yax....

AGENDA
10/11/09  23/11/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan
10/11/09  30/11/09, Pembayaran Ikan
14/11/09 30/11/09, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
23/11/09  15/05/10, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
15/05/10  18/05/10, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
18/05/10 Pengumuman Pemenang



Thanks

----------


## Glenardo

Lahirnya 20 May 2009 dan di lihat hasilnya 18 May 2010. jadi persis 1 tahun deh...
Berikut juga kami infokan data data yang sekiranya membantu kita semua






Oyagoi Kohaku Bloodline The Big Rose 78 cm





Ga sabar nunguuinya.

Thanks

----------


## sagara88

*abahhhhh . . . punten bah . saya boleh minta allamatnya tidak ? jika perlu nomer telepon yang bisa di hubungin boleh saya tau ??? *

----------


## bobo

coba cek disini om www.gavrillakoisfarm.com

----------


## Glenardo

Dear all, sehubungan dengan masa transisi ke forum baru, Gading KOi selaku EO memundurkan waktu penjurian ke tanggal 2 June 2010. 

Tak sabar rasanya menunggu hasil Keeping Contest ini.

Thanks

----------


## W1nky

Ditungguin nih euy... gak sabar pengen liat hasilnya...

----------


## bobo

menunggu update  KC Gavrilla  ::

----------


## Glenardo

> menunggu update  KC Gavrilla


Tunggu 2 June 2010 yah..Biar keadaan forum, stabil aman terkendali. All related parties need time to adjust with this new environment.

Btw, Selamat ulang tahun untuk pemijahan Big Rose. Tepat 1 tahun sudah berlalu.

Thanks

----------


## PutNus

> *abahhhhh . . . punten bah . saya boleh minta allamatnya tidak ? jika perlu nomer telepon yang bisa di hubungin boleh saya tau ??? *


Maaf Abah baru bisa merespon pertanyaan anda . berhubung kondisi kesehatan Abah agak menurun beberapa bulan terakhir ini.
Alamat  Gavrilla Koi nFarm
Jl Pasir Sarongge  , Desa Ciputri RT 003 RW 05 Kecamatan Pacet Cipanas Puncak Cianjur.

Kalau dari arah Jakarta lokasi Abah 11 Km sebelum Cianjur.

----------


## abiserpong

Coba jadi yang pertama up date ya...... ikan di ambil, mulai masuk kolam tanggal 15 November 2009.
Berikut foto perkembangannya........

GAVRILLA # 2.
Grow tidak istimewa, shiroji bagus, kiwa bagus n tegas, beni tebal sesuai dengan karakter anakan Kohaku yang asalnya dari oyagoi berdarah Rose.
*15 November 2009 - 14 cm =======> Maret 2010 - 31 cm ======> 28 Mei 2010 - 42 cm.*

----------


## 0cf_daniel

*Keren om Abi....*

----------


## dickytob

brutal kayak lontong  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> brutal kayak lontong


wuik. mosok lontong koyok koi

----------


## rvidella

> *Keren om Abi....*


as always .... nice keeping pak abi

----------


## h3ln1k

ga salah deh di tangan suhu abi ikannya jadi mantab gitu

----------


## Glenardo

> Coba jadi yang pertama up date ya...... ikan di ambil, mulai masuk kolam tanggal 15 November 2009.
> Berikut foto perkembangannya........
> 
> GAVRILLA # 2.
> Grow tidak istimewa, shiroji bagus, kiwa bagus n tegas, beni tebal sesuai dengan karakter anakan Kohaku yang asalnya dari oyagoi berdarah Rose.
> *15 November 2009 - 14 cm =======> Maret 2010 - 31 cm ======> 28 Mei 2010 - 42 cm.*



Mantap Om Abi.. Jumbo Tosai deh...

Walau belum tanggal mainnya, silakan updated foto yah..

Thanks

----------


## Glenardo

Dear all especially participants

Mohon update koi anda hingga Minggu, 6 June 2010 jam 6 sore. Penjurian via foto akan dimulai tanggal 7 June 2010.

Terima kasih..

----------


## Glenardo

Nunggu punya Om Dicky nih..

Kira kira sekarang bagaimana yah?



Thanks

----------


## dickytob

walah om, jadi malu saya, ilmu keeping masih tk nol kecil, semoga tidak mengecewakan sang breeder, blom sempet angkat om, saya mefet2 aja ya

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Nunggu punya Om Dicky nih..
> 
> Kira kira sekarang bagaimana yah?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Dulu saya taksir nih koi, cuma gak boleh ikut milih.... sebelum anggota yang lain milih .....hik... hik

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> *abahhhhh . . . punten bah . saya boleh minta allamatnya tidak ? jika perlu nomer telepon yang bisa di hubungin boleh saya tau ??? *


Punten om Sagara88...., terlalu semangat sampai tulisannya kegedean.... Lain kali yang kecilan aja, biar sepuh abah masih bisa liat. hehehehe...

----------


## darren febriano

wah Om Ajik bukan "si jari lentik" lagi  ::

----------


## PutNus

Rekan lainnya bloom ada yang posting ya Gleen, jangan jangan Koinya pada "terbang"

----------


## PutNus

> Coba jadi yang pertama up date ya...... ikan di ambil, mulai masuk kolam tanggal 15 November 2009.
> Berikut foto perkembangannya........
> 
> GAVRILLA # 2.
> Grow tidak istimewa, shiroji bagus, kiwa bagus n tegas, beni tebal sesuai dengan karakter anakan Kohaku yang asalnya dari oyagoi berdarah Rose.
> 
> * Mei 2010 - 42 cm.*


Bangga Rasanya  koi produk Abah berkenan di keeping Pak Abie.....dengan hasil yang sebaik itu.

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Aku salah satu Fans Produk Abah.. terlebih lagi yang Big Rose... namun sayang.. ikan yang saya pilih.. Bantet..!!  hanya  yang satu aja yang agak gede.. mungkin mencapai 35 cm (Gravilla 24)... kalau yang Gravilla 10 dan 03.. paling ukurannya 25cm aja.. jadi malu di posting de... malu maluin.. 


saat masuk hanya berukuran 15cm


saat 30cm


tgl 1/4/2010. ukr 35cm

----------


## abiserpong

> Bangga Rasanya  koi produk Abah berkenan di keeping Pak Abie.....dengan hasil yang sebaik itu.


Salam Hormat Abah...... terima kasih , sangat beruntung rasanya dapat memperoleh kesempatan untuk membesarkan anakan hasil pijahan dari Gavrilla.  :Thumb:

----------


## Glenardo

> Rekan lainnya bloom ada yang posting ya Gleen, jangan jangan Koinya pada "terbang"


Pagi abah...

Sudah ku sms para pemilik Koi untuk mengupdate hasil keepingnya.

Thanks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Bangga Rasanya  koi produk Abah berkenan di keeping Pak Abie.....dengan hasil yang sebaik itu.


Baibek dong bah.... seperti brider - brider di jepang itu......

----------


## meonz

> Coba jadi yang pertama up date ya...... ikan di ambil, mulai masuk kolam tanggal 15 November 2009.
> Berikut foto perkembangannya........
> 
> GAVRILLA # 2.
> Grow tidak istimewa, shiroji bagus, kiwa bagus n tegas, beni tebal sesuai dengan karakter anakan Kohaku yang asalnya dari oyagoi berdarah Rose.
> *15 November 2009 - 14 cm =======> Maret 2010 - 31 cm ======> 28 Mei 2010 - 42 cm.*


ckckckck speechless,  ilmu keepingnya luar biasa, sudi kiranya di share disini untuk newbie belajar  ::

----------


## 36aquatic

Maaf Abah
Gak sempat foto satu2. Langsung jepret aja, abis foto langsung pindah rumah ke kolam 30 ton





Note : Diedit pake Corel Photopaint hanya untuk menambahkan nomor ikan.

----------


## 36aquatic

ukuran sekitar 35cm

----------


## dickytob

update,
Before:

After:

Februari 2010 25cm
kondisi terakhir Sanke Gavrilla

38 cm , 90% *MALE*, base on cek fisik (kasar2) dan cek kelamin
thanks Abah, om Glen  ::

----------


## bobo

mantap om dicky ikaqn yang bagus

----------


## dickytob

> mantap om dicky ikaqn yang bagus


thanks om Bobo..  :: 
posisi lainnya:

----------


## 0cf_daniel

*CUAKEPPPPPP  om... !!*

----------


## Glenardo

Dear all

Waktu deadline untuk memasukan foto di forum telah habis. Karena ini adalah acara Keeping Contest, hanya peserta yang mempostingkan Koi koi miliknya layak di jurikan. Maka dari itu saya akan komunikasikan dengan Kois untuk penjurian ini.

Siapakah favorite anda?

Thanks

----------


## Glenardo

Foto para kontestan:

[/QUOTE]







tgl 1/4/2010. ukr 35cm

  [/QUOTE]
Final 42 cm

Thanks

----------


## 36aquatic

Glen, punya gue udah dipost juga kan di page 21. Apa musti difoto 1-1 ???

----------


## 0cf_daniel

> Glen, punya gue udah dipost juga kan di page 21. Apa musti difoto 1-1 ???


*foto loe  jelek... ngak  isa  di judge... wkwkkkk...*

----------


## Glenardo

Ketinggalan Om, yah kita coba apa adanya..Mana yah om Ajik?He4x..







[/QUOTE]

Foto para kontestan







tgl 1/4/2010. ukr 35cm

  [/QUOTE]
Final 42 cm

----------


## PutNus

> Baibek dong bah.... seperti brider - brider di jepang itu......


*

Begitu ya Pak Ajiek....? Oke kalau Pak Abie berkenan Abah bersedia  buy back ikan Pak Abie seharga Rp 5.000.000 ( lima juta ) rupiah.Abah yakin ikan ini tak akan sulit mencapai ukuran 70 cm dan akan dijadikan maskot  indukan Gavrilla ditaun mendatang.Semoga Female*

----------


## abiserpong

> *
> 
> Begitu ya Pak Ajiek....? Oke kalau Pak Abie berkenan Abah bersedia  buy back ikan Pak Abie seharga Rp 5.000.000 ( lima juta ) rupiah.Abah yakin ikan ini tak akan sulit mencapai ukuran 70 cm dan akan dijadikan maskot  indukan Gavrilla ditaun mendatang.*


Salam hangat , bersahabat , hormat , terima kasih untuk Abah......., dengan senang hati tentu Kohakunya akan balik kapan saja .....ke Gavrilla lagi kalau memang dibutuhkan.
Sekali lagi terima kasih Abah atas apresiasinya yang luar biasa...... tapi mohon maaf sebelumnya, kalau bisa dan berkenan nanti saja akan saya pilih 1 ekor anakan lagi sebagai gantinya.

----------


## rvidella

> Salam hangat , bersahabat , hormat , terima kasih untuk Abah......., dengan senang hati tentu Kohakunya akan balik kapan saja .....ke Gavrilla lagi kalau memang dibutuhkan.
> Sekali lagi terima kasih Abah atas apresiasinya yang luar biasa...... tapi mohon maaf sebelumnya, kalau bisa dan berkenan nanti saja akan saya pilih 1 ekor anakan lagi sebagai gantinya.


buy back from the breeder?
mau jadi maskot?

wuihhhhhhhhhhhhhh mantaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap abah 
mantap pak abi

----------


## PutNus

[QUOTE=36aquatic;271859]Maaf Abah
Gak sempat foto satu2. Langsung jepret aja, abis foto langsung pindah rumah ke kolam 30 ton(/QUOTE)

Bisa dimaklumi Broo.
take picture ikan sepertinya pekerjaan sepele padahal kadang sangat bikin repot, mulai dari nyeroknya sampai cari posisi yang bagus , kadang bikin stres, ya ikannya ya owner nya.....kohaku no 26  kayaknya sikh umayan oke ya, hanya akan sangat sulit di judge nya ya Broo.

----------


## PutNus

> Salam hangat , bersahabat , hormat , terima kasih untuk Abah......., dengan senang hati tentu Kohakunya akan balik kapan saja .....ke Gavrilla lagi kalau memang dibutuhkan.
> Sekali lagi terima kasih Abah atas apresiasinya yang luar biasa...... tapi mohon maaf sebelumnya, kalau bisa dan berkenan nanti saja akan saya pilih 1 ekor anakan lagi sebagai gantinya.


Deal....agree Pak Abie
Hanya ikan yang ada pada saya tak ada yang sebagus itu lagi , tapi nsilahkan pilih nmasih ada 40 ekor, atau mau  tosai import saya masih punya 100 ekor

----------


## abiserpong

> Deal....agree Pak Abie
> Hanya ikan yang ada pada saya tak ada yang sebagus itu lagi , tapi nsilahkan pilih nmasih ada 40 ekor, atau mau  tosai import saya masih punya 100 ekor


Ya deal Abah..... nanti aja milihnya, siap nunggu anakan dari Gavrilla ......... salam.

----------


## Glenardo

Dear all..

Maap baru bisa online. Saya sudah dapat konfirmasi dari 1 orang juri, Namun 1 juri lainya sedang di cari, seminggu terakir ini saya coba cari beliau namun belum keliatan. Om Rudi Showa, kami menunggu anda...

Thanks

----------


## 36aquatic

[QUOTE=PutNus;273564]


> Maaf Abah
> Gak sempat foto satu2. Langsung jepret aja, abis foto langsung pindah rumah ke kolam 30 ton(/QUOTE)
> 
> Bisa dimaklumi Broo.
> take picture ikan sepertinya pekerjaan sepele padahal kadang sangat bikin repot, mulai dari nyeroknya sampai cari posisi yang bagus , kadang bikin stres, ya ikannya ya owner nya.....kohaku no 26  kayaknya sikh umayan oke ya, hanya akan sangat sulit di judge nya ya Broo.


Foto emang bikin stress bah. Tapi kualitas ikan ternakan abah sangat sangat bagus, gak kalah ama ikan impor. Kemarin karena anak buah yang urus ikan minta cuti, terpaksa semua ikan saya titipin di kolam klien. Namun karena sibuk, gak sempat difoto satu2.

----------


## PutNus

[QUOTE=36aquatic;273634]


> Foto emang bikin stress bah. Tapi kualitas ikan ternakan abah sangat sangat bagus, gak kalah ama ikan impor. Kemarin karena anak buah yang urus ikan minta cuti, terpaksa semua ikan saya titipin di kolam klien. Namun karena sibuk, gak sempat difoto satu2.


Trimakasih Broo

----------


## Tiny

foto pada akhir mei 2010, ukuran 43 cm

----------


## 0cf_daniel

*KAPAN YA PENJURIAN....??? ato  ngak di judge  lage  krn ikan kelewat dikit.. ???*

----------


## Glenardo

> *KAPAN YA PENJURIAN....??? ato  ngak di judge  lage  krn ikan kelewat dikit.. ???*


Dear Om

Mohon di baca informasi di atas. Kita lagi menungu penampkan seorang juri lainnya, saya lagi cari beliau dimana. Seorang juri lainya sudah memberi hasil penilaiannya.

Untuk Om Tiny, maap sudah terlambat jadi tak dapat dimasukan penilaian.

Thanks

----------


## Tiny

gpp om glen, yang penting buat disharing aja untuk pembelajaran bersama  :: 
sori bgt foto dah lama tp bar upload, lagi sedikit males sih wheuheehhehe  ::

----------


## PutNus

> Dear Om
> 
> Mohon di baca informasi di atas. Kita lagi menungu penampkan seorang juri lainnya, saya lagi cari beliau dimana. Seorang juri lainya sudah memberi hasil penilaiannya.
> 
> Untuk Om Tiny, maap sudah terlambat jadi tak dapat dimasukan penilaian.
> 
> Thanks


Sayang ya Gleen, enggak banyak yang posting, mungkin karena harganya murah jadi  keepingnya nggak semangat ya.  Abah masukin saja  ikan sisa yang Abah keeping sendiri karakter warna dan body structurenya tidak memalukan sebenarnya. Ini 3 diantaranya....ini SISANYA LHO.
 AKA HAJIRO 45 cm
 Sanke 46 cm
 Kohaku 35 cm

----------


## aie

aka hajiro nya bagus bgt bah..

----------


## andriyana

ayo abah, posting lagi ikan ikan breedingan nya...ngileeer liatnya  ::

----------


## PutNus

> ayo abah, posting lagi ikan ikan breedingan nya...ngileeer liatnya


Mending ditengokin ke Cipanas  Den Andri nanti  Abah bawain oleh ikan breedingan Abah Gratis dekh asal ada  uang pebngganti pakannya  aja, sama keuntungan breeder yang banyak LOL

----------


## dickytob

> Dear Om
> 
> Mohon di baca informasi di atas. Kita lagi menungu penampkan seorang juri lainnya, saya lagi cari beliau dimana. Seorang juri lainya sudah memberi hasil penilaiannya.
> 
> Untuk Om Tiny, maap sudah terlambat jadi tak dapat dimasukan penilaian.
> 
> Thanks


pa ga ada juri backup?

----------


## Glenardo

> pa ga ada juri backup?


Sabar yax Om Dicky. besok tanya Om Ajik deh..He4x..

Siap2 dapat rejeki nih Jogya..Ha4x..

Thanks

----------


## hilariusssss

> Mending ditengokin ke Cipanas  Den Andri nanti  Abah bawain oleh ikan breedingan Abah Gratis dekh asal ada  uang pebngganti pakannya  aja, sama keuntungan breeder yang banyak LOL


hahaha..
mau juga abah...
haha...  ::

----------


## showa

sepertinya kohaku om Abi memang top markotop pantas utk menjadi yg terbaik ( beni nya keren, soal skin sepertinya nga kalah sama ikan import dgn pertumbuhan yg lebih maksimal berkat perawatan yg mantab )

sanke Om Dick dari secara keseluruhan sama kwalitasnya dgn milik Om Abi hanya kalah di ukuran dan merah di pipi.

sepertinya juara 2 pantas utk disandang.

----------


## Glenardo

Dear all

Jurui yang di nanti sudah memberikan komentar, berikut saya tampilakn comment dari Juri lainnya yakni Om Luki

Juara 1 : kohaku 42 cm ( Abi)
- Good Improvment
- better Beni compare to others
- better Body Compare to others

Juara 2 : Sanke 38 cm ( dickytob )
- Good Skin
- good Improvment 


Dengan Ini saya sahkan, Om Abi sebagai juara 1 di ikuti oleh Om Dicky.

Terima kasih atas partisipasinya, sampai jumpa di kesempatan acara Gavrilla yang lain di waktu dan kesempatan yang lebih baik.

Hidup Koi's !!!

----------


## Glenardo

Saya lupa umumkan hadiah nya juga

Juara: 
Juara 1 mendapatkan 2 sak Super Save 5 KG (Total 10 KG dengan harga pasar sekitar Rp 290.000,- )
Juara 2 mendapatkan 1 sak Super Save 5 KG (Harga pasar Rp 145.000,- )


Thanks

----------

